

A wild idea  - lbl
http://justdazzle.me
Hi All,
I had challenged myself to come up with an idea for a site where I can come up with an interesting give away. Unfortunately I had a low budget of of $10 per month and wanted to make the best use of it.<p>So here is what I launched 2 weeks ago. Let me know your thoughts... 
I'm looking for feedback on is the idea attractive enough?
I checked out the powerball rules and what I do is perfectly legal.
======
davidandgoliath
Unique at the very least -- and looks fairly well executed.

